# Beautifull Blackwood



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi folks....milled these boards a few days ago(with the trusty 'Lucas Mill')...the timber is Acacia Melanoxylon,also known as Australian/Tasmanian Blackwood...this species occurs up and down the eastern side of Australia....this tree was 'paddock' grown,hence the stunning compression:thumbsup:...hope you enjoy the pics...


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow! It's beautiful. What does paddock grown mean?


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

here's a few more pics....:icon_smile:


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

Murphy's Law said:


> Wow! It's beautiful. What does paddock grown mean?


 Paddock grown means that the tree(s) has germinated and grown out in the open farm paddock...as opposed to occuring in a 'forest' situation...:thumbsup:


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

nice wood. was it done with a CSM? what are the cross grain marks


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> nice wood. was it done with a CSM? what are the cross grain marks


They call it compression, we call it fiddleback. Gary


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

HomeBody said:


> They call it compression, we call it fiddleback. Gary


Can someone explain what that means? Thanks.


----------



## Larry Sockwell (Mar 18, 2011)

The wavy appearance on a flat surface. 



Larry


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

So jeslousssss


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

I want some!!!!!!! Australian blackwood is a virtually exact substitute for Hawaiian koa. I love the stuff when it's figured like that.


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

qbilder said:


> I want some!!!!!!! Australian blackwood is a virtually exact substitute for Hawaiian koa. I love the stuff when it's figured like that.


So true....very similar to koa(which is an Acacia also),and highly regarded for instrument making....i love the stuff as well...:thumbsup:


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

That's some beautiful wood with awesome curly figure. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

I have it on my property. A large tree came down in a storm about three months ago. Took me about two weekends to cut it up and clear it for next years firewood.

We have had torrential rain here for the last week and more expected next week. Another Blackwood tree came down and took out my small cattle yard for my Irish Dexter Miniature Cattle and also the dividing fence betwen two paddocks.

It is a lovely wood, but too me its destined to keep me warm for the next two years. 

I will try to post some pics in the next few days.

Pete


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Here is a sample of some Blackwood I rescued from my fire bin when I needed to make a base for my carving of Wally the Footballing toad.

He is now my Avatar. The Blackwood came from a large limb that came down in my paddock. 

Pete


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

MAPLEMAN said:


> Paddock grown means that the tree(s) has germinated and grown out in the open farm paddock...as opposed to occuring in a 'forest' situation...:thumbsup:


What difference does that make to the wood?

George


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> What difference does that make to the wood?
> 
> George


I think it's the growth rate vs. the wood density. Growing in an open area with no competition and sunlight all day, the tree will grow significantly faster than it's forest counter parts. This means branching earlier & broader, long heavy branches 360 degrees acting as levers to pull the tree over. In response, the trunk gets fatter rather than taller, and under all the weight & leverage of itself, the grain begins to buckle & crinkle as it grows. Naturally the tree wants to grow upward, but due to the weight it struggles. The growth still happens, though. Think of it like pushing a beer can against a wall with even, constant pressure. It'll begin to crinkle. Same thing as the tree. It has the even, constant growth fighting the even, constant weight of itself. The end result is grain that resembles a crushed beer can. 

You see it a lot with maples & such that grow out in the open. Maple in most areas of the US are understory trees that fight for sunlight. This means growing very slow & straight with minimal branching. But out in the open, the trees grow incredibly fast and get very large, heavy crowns, and accordingly the very fat, wrinkled trunks.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Here is the pics of one of my Blackwood trees and fire wood bin.

Pete


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

STAR said:


> Here is the pics of one of my Blackwood trees and fire wood bin.
> 
> Pete


The bark does not look like Melanoxylon...it might well be Acacia Implexa(hickory wattle)...what is the seed pod shaped like..also does the seed have a red/pink funicle circling it?


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

Is your blackwood fit for gunstocks? Weight and stability are two important factors. It has more than enough beauty, that's for sure. Gary


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

HomeBody said:


> Is your blackwood fit for gunstocks? Weight and stability are two important factors. It has more than enough beauty, that's for sure. Gary


Mapleman is a professional timber supplier and miller. he has more experience than me.

But, having said that, the tree I have in my back yard might not be the same species as what he has shown. I always knew my trees were an Acacia species and Black Wattle is what I thought they were.

Black Wattle is a prized timber especially in England where it was used in old bank Buildings for desk tops etc. Turners love it, So to answer you question would it be good for gunstocks. In my opinion yes. Because it has a high density, turns and polishise beautifully, but really does take the sharpness of your tools very quickly.

Many people state that Black Wattle is the same as Blackwood only the demographics change the name. it really is a tough wood, that is why it is in my fire bin. However , when I pick a piece up to put inthe fire i always have a good look to see if it could be saved and given to some friends,

But really, it is quite common here, that sometimes it is not worth saving.

Pete


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I know importing wood to Australia is near if not impossible. Is getting wood out an issue. I like to collect pieces wherever I vacation then make my own souvenirs


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

STAR said:


> but really does take the sharpness of your tools very quickly.
> 
> Pete


It's probably loaded with silica. Thanks, Gary


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

HomeBody said:


> It's probably loaded with silica. Thanks, Gary


No....Melanoxylon is not loaded with silica...in fact it is a pleasure to mill as it cuts like butter...many Acacias are extremely hard,but not this one...it is firm though...heres a few more pics :thumbsup:


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

Hmmm...one says it dulls your tools and the other says it cuts like butter. I think I'd like the butter stuff better. Gary


----------

